# [OT] Konsola do gier M$.

## C1REX

Nowa konsola do gier microsoftu będzie oparta o procek trzyrdzeniowy PowerPC od IBM-a. 

Moc tego cuda to uwaga.... (z oficjalnej strony) "Three symmetrical cores running at 3.2 GHz each" 

Moc ogólna sprzętu to podobno 1 Teraflop!

512 MB of 700 MHz GDDR3 RAM

Karta graficzna od ATI jest o dwie generacje do przodu względem najszybszych obecnie sprzedawanych kart tej firmy - jak twierdzą konstruktorzy. Na pokładzie jest 10MB ultra szybkiego(drogiego) ramu (256 GB/s memory bandwidth to EDRAM), dającego zupełnie bezproiblemowy anty-aliasign przy rozdzielczości 720p (na telewizorze o wysokiej rodzielczosci)

Systemem operacyjnym będzie wyspecjlizowany pod kątem gier windows. Pisanie gier będzie więc stosunkowo łatwe.

Oczywiście konsola będzie sprzedawana znacznie poniżej kosztów produkcji. Taki już jest ten rynek - zarabia się na grach. Cena startowa ma być poniżej 300$. (już przed gwiazdką)

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox360/factsheet.htm - specyfikacja nowego X-a.

Nowe gry zapowiadają sie wprost fantastycznie. Trailery już krązą w Internecie. No i zapowiedziany jest darmowy dostęp do serwerów Xbox-Live : ) 

Ciekawostka: ponad 50% dochodów Sony pochodzi z rynku gier video. Ich konsola, która wychodzi za rok ma mieć 7 rdzeniowy procek, a cały sprzet moc 2 teraflopy.

http://arstechnica.com/articles/paedia/cpu/xbox360-1.ars - dodatkowy artykuł o x360.

Stary Xbox mimo jedynie 64 Ramu i lekko zmodyfikowanego celerona 733MHz dawał możliwość instalacji windowsa, czy Linuksa. Było też dostępne odpowiednio skompilowane gentooX. Sieciówka dawała standardoiwe możliwości przy korzystaniu z sieci. Wszystko to po lekkim przerobieniu konsoli. Można też było wymienić dysk na większy, a czytnik dvd zastąpić nagrywarką. Po zmianie biosu można było dodać Ramu.

Mówię o tym wyłącznie jako ciekawostce, ale sądzę, że interesyjącej. Może będzie można przerobić konsolę na mały desktop, jak to było przy poprzedniku?

----------

## rasheed

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ciekawostka: ponad 50% dochodów Sony pochodzi z rynku gier video. Ich konsola, która wychodzi za rok ma mieć 7 rdzeniowy procek, a cały sprzet moc 2 teraflopy.

 

ZTCP PS3 ma być oparte na procesorze Cell (IBM, Sony, Toshiba), który jest cholernie wydajny:

 *Quote:*   

> Kluczowym elementem chipa jest rdzeń bazujący na architekturze PowerPC, który koordynuje pracę ośmiu jednostek wykonawczych, będących procesorami wektorowymi, zdolnymi do wykonywania wielu instrukcji jednocześnie.
> 
> Cell może współpracować z wieloma systemami operacyjnymi, m.in. Linuksem, systemami czasu rzeczywistego oraz OS-ami dedykowanymi.
> 
> Pierwsze wersje opisywanego mikroprocesora taktowane będą zegarem o częstotliwości przekraczającej 4 GHz - prawdopodobnie 4,6 GHz. Dla porównania: najszybszy procesor Pentium 4 pracuje z częstotliwością 3,8 GHz.
> ...

 

Prawdziwe cacko  :Wink: 

----------

## keman

ehhh. może i cacko, ale co z tego, skoro dobrych gier, na to wiele niebędzie ? (przynajmniej takich, które by się mnie podobały  :Wink:  ).

Popatrzcie lepiej na revolution, Nintendo...

Może niezachwyca parametrami, ale ciemawych gier będzie więcej.

Zresztą, warto go mieć dla samej Zeldy  :Smile: 

Druga sprawa, to innowacyjny kontroler, którego jeszcze niepokazali, bowiem boją się, że Sony, jak już to wielokrotnie miało miejsce, coś im ukradnie.

BTW popatrzcie, jak ten Xbox wygląda, to samo PS2.

A takie revo...  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## kranked

Sony bym kupił dla samego wyglądu   :Mr. Green:  O wiele bardziej mi się podoba niż xbox360  :Wink:  No i paramatry też ma lepsze.

----------

## C1REX

A mi się właśnie X podoba. Wygląda jak jak produkt Apple.

BTW: Do X-a będzie można podpiąc palmtopa, iPoda, czy Playstation Portable o_O

----------

## kranked

Portable do X'a ?? Nie przypadkiem do PS3?? Z tego co wiem to do PS3 będzie można podpiąć PSP  :Very Happy:  No chyba, że w obu konsolach da radę  :Wink: 

----------

## keman

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> A mi się właśnie X podoba. Wygląda jak jak produkt Apple.
> 
> BTW: Do X-a będzie można podpiąc palmtopa, iPoda, czy Playstation Portable o_O

 

Ehhh, IMHO to on z Apple niema nic wspólnego...

A co do ładności PS3, IMHO jest paskudna, wygląda jak jakaś drukarka.

Lepiej popatrzcie na to  :Smile: 

Nintendo ROX  :Exclamation:   :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## changs

Zobaczcie sobie trailer z Killzone na PS3  :Razz:  Doslownie wgniata w fotel. [gametrailers.com]

----------

## C1REX

 *changs wrote:*   

> Zobaczcie sobie trailer z Killzone na PS3 :P Doslownie wgniata w fotel. [gametrailers.com]

 

Tylko, że sony nie powiedziało wprost, że to jest real time, tak jak to M$ w przypadku swojej konsoli powiedziało.

 *Quote:*   

> Ehhh, IMHO to on z Apple niema nic wspólnego...

 

Moim zdaniem wygląd przypomina produkty apple. No i procek PowerPC.

http://games.kikizo.com/media/xboxconf2005/05.jpg

Xbox + playstation portable + ipod +...

----------

## keman

Hmmm, w takim razie po raz kolejny się przekonałem, że Sony to idioci, pozwalając podłączać swoje psp, do konkurencyjnej konsoli  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

W dodatku M$ i Apple...

A co do jego podobieństwa do produktów Apple, to te kolorki, wyglądają niezbyt ładnie.

Do designu Apple, brakują mu lata świetlne...

Wynalazki Apple, mają bardzo ascetyczny wygląd, jednolity...

A pad od PS3 - pozostawiam bez komentarza...

Ale rzecz gustu  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Zdjęcie X-a

http://www.mazzi.neostrada.pl/x1.jpg

----------

## keman

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Zdjęcie X-a
> 
> http://www.mazzi.neostrada.pl/x1.jpg

 

No własnie o tym mowa  :Wink: 

Mnie to się wcale niekojarzy z Apple.

BTW Revo jest o wiele gustowniejsze  :Wink: 

Ale jak mówiłem, to tylko mój skromny gust.

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## univac^

Revolution X'a pobije mocą, co do ps3 nie jestem pewien (cell). Jak tak dalej pójdzie to se kupie takiego x'a podłącze lcd i zainstluje gentoox duzo wydajniejsze jak przeciętny desktop za tę cenę.  :Smile: 

----------

## qermit

1 USD = 3,3362Zl => 300$ = 1000 zl

za 1100zl z groszami można kupić tylko:

Procesor: AMD Sempron 2200+

Wentylator: dla procesora

Płyta główna: Asrock z chipsetem Via KT400A, AGP x8, k. dźwiękowa k. sieciowa 10/100

Pamięć RAM: 256MB

Dysk twardy: 80 GB (7200)

Napęd optyczny: CD-RW x52/x32/x52

Karta graficzna: Radeon 9250 128 MB + tv-out

Obudowa: <cenzura> High-End srebrno-czarna

Zasilacze ATX: 300W z PFC i regulacją obrotów

Mysz: srebrno-czarna z rolką

Klawiatura: srebrno-czarna 105 klawiszy PS/2;

Akcesoria: Podkładka pod mysz <cenzura>

Akcesoria: Konto pocztowe <cenzura>l 50 MB

Akcesoria: Instrukcja obsługi komputera <cenzura>

myślę że obudowa w takim porównaniu ma najmniejsze znaczenie

----------

## keman

Heh, ale na Chiefteca już Ci niestarczy  :Wink: 

A dzięki Chieftecowi, piec jeszcze jakoś wygląda, i jest solidnie wykonany + swietny zasialcz...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## kuku

 *univac^ wrote:*   

> Revolution X'a pobije mocą, co do ps3 nie jestem pewien (cell). Jak tak dalej pójdzie to se kupie takiego x'a podłącze lcd i zainstluje gentoox duzo wydajniejsze jak przeciętny desktop za tę cenę. 

 

za para lat jak złamią zabezpieczenia to może  :Smile: 

już prędzej na ps3 - sony przyjaźniej patrzy na linuksa

----------

